# has any1 heard of some1 called umar bhutta??



## saddlesdirect12 (11 December 2008)

hi i work for a company called saddles direct and recently a guy came into our shop to take some saddles out on trial. he came with photo ID and card details with his name on so i let him take them. he came back twice to change them as they did not fit his horse but the last lot he just didnt bring back! its been two weeks and his card is not working have contacted the police and they are "investigating" it which could take forever so just wondering if any1 had heard of him or had sort of the same thing happen.

any info would be great. many thanks x


----------



## Cuffey (11 December 2008)

There is an Umar Bhutta on Facebook
http://en-gb.facebook.com/people/Umar-Bhutta/790565645


----------



## Kenzo (11 December 2008)

Brilliant detective work cuffey, unless its stollen identity.

Hope you find this person.


----------



## amc (11 December 2008)

That is bloody brilliant detective work !


----------



## saddlesdirect12 (12 December 2008)

forget to mention that he is apparently from manchester!!! and thanks for the facebook add but that was definatly not the guy that came to the shop so maybe he has got stolen identity but thank you very much for trying x


----------



## oofadoofa (12 December 2008)

How about this then?

http://www.freeindex.co.uk/profile(manchester-hotel-apartments)_74548.htm

"The company is managed by Umar Bhutta who has been involved in the Hotels business for many years. Umar Bhutta is more than able to oversee the company, having previously worked for Worldwide Apartments. "


----------



## the watcher (12 December 2008)

maybe this one?


----------



## montgomery84 (11 June 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=608318460

How about this guy?

Umar Bhutta (aka Umar Van Den).

He runs a couple of Photography and Event companies in Manchester.  They are Piranha Inc Ltd & Piranha Ventures Ltd.  Their trading name is Piranha Snaps.  You can find them at 49 King St, Manchester.

I have his mobile number if you want it.


----------



## cally6008 (11 June 2012)

Topic started in 2008

I would hope this has been sorted out by now


----------



## Nollaig Shona (12 June 2012)

cally6008 said:



			I would hope this has been sorted out by now
		
Click to expand...

But was it?!  I'm all intrigued now!!


----------

